# Losing Your Marbles, A Lot Can Happen In A Week!



## Meanderer (May 30, 2014)

WHETHER YOU’RE A PARENT OR A LEADER, YOU’RE MAKING HISTORY.

The question is, what kind of history are you making with the kids and teenagers who are closest to you? Losing Your Marbles/Playing For Keeps combines a short story about a kid named Simon with a few key principles to help you discover how you can make history this week. It’s really two books in one that highlights six things every kid needs from the parents and leaders who are closest to them.

http://losingyourmarblesbook.com/

View attachment 7095


----------

